# Sash clamp rack for limited wall space



## gwd (18 Nov 2012)

As I've got limited wall space lengthwise, I made this rack to hold sash and F clamps in rows coming out from the wall. It'll hold clamps 6 deep. May be useful for other members.


----------



## woodcarver (18 Nov 2012)

I think thats a v good idea


----------



## James C (18 Nov 2012)

I've been looking for a decent alternative to the box on the floor storage at school. Thanks


----------



## hobbler (9 Dec 2012)

Top idea but I'll use it to remove my clamps from present rack on the wall as its getting a bit loaded up.

Hope you don't mind?

Ray


----------



## Fatboy (6 Feb 2013)

Just the idea I was looking for


----------



## James C (6 Feb 2013)

We've put a steel bar across ours that lifts and swings out to stop the kids at school knocking them out.

Must try and get a picture.


----------

